# Wood identification chart



## MobilMan (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/indextotal.htm
  Here's an interesting sight.  Scroll down quite a ways & the pics. will come up to your left.  Also a lot of good reading about wood.  "What wood is this"  might be found here.


----------



## woody350ep (Jan 5, 2009)

I just saw a link for this over at Woodnet.  I thought it was a fascinating site with good and multiple pictures of species so you can see the variances in them as well.


----------



## jeff (Jan 5, 2009)

That has been in our reference section for years:
http://www.penturners.org/links/browselinks.php?c=9


----------



## MobilMan (Jan 5, 2009)

Where do you find that?


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 6, 2009)

In the IAP Library in the "General Reference" section.


----------



## MobilMan (Jan 6, 2009)

Gotcha--Thanks


----------

